# Best shrimp substrate?



## Higher Thinking (Mar 16, 2011)

What's wrong with the ammonia production? Shrimp shouldn't be added to tank that is less than a couple months old anyway, which is way more than enough time to cycle it.


----------



## Discusdude7 (Sep 14, 2013)

Higher Thinking said:


> What's wrong with the ammonia production? Shrimp shouldn't be added to tank that is less than a couple months old anyway, which is way more than enough time to cycle it.



Wanted to do a substrate swap on already existing tank.


----------



## sbarbee54 (Jan 12, 2012)

Mr aqua has a new soil out. Supposed to be pretty good. Up aqua shrimp samd


Sent from my iPad 3 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Discusdude7 (Sep 14, 2013)

sbarbee54 said:


> Mr aqua has a new soil out. Supposed to be pretty good. Up aqua shrimp samd
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad 3 using Tapatalk HD



Thank you. These don't leech ammonia right?


----------



## Subtletanks91 (May 29, 2013)

I'm curious about this as well because I want to do a substrate swap on my tank. The azoo no longer is buffering my water to 6.4 and it's hanging around 7.5 which is not ideal for me.


----------



## WestHaven (Jun 30, 2012)

Fluval Shrimp substrate


----------



## ryannguyen (Feb 27, 2013)

There is BW shrimp soil in Asian Market, but I don't know any retailer in here carry it.


----------



## mnemenoi (May 28, 2012)

We were always happy with Brightwell Aquatics Rio Escuro, but I think they stopped producing it? Fluval Stratum and possibly just cycling aquasoil in a container might be the best choices


----------



## Discusdude7 (Sep 14, 2013)

I already have the fluval stuff and hate it, that's why I'm looking for something else. Thanks all for responses.


----------



## Subtletanks91 (May 29, 2013)

Wats wrong with fluval shrimp stratum


----------



## Discusdude7 (Sep 14, 2013)

Subtletanks91 said:


> Wats wrong with fluval shrimp stratum



It's not "heavy" enough to hold down plants (IME) and also breaks down too fast, mines already turned to mush after a few months


----------



## Nestle_ (Jul 4, 2013)

This is true. I had major issues with fluval shrimp stratum holding down plants until their roots really took off. Luckily what I had done is used river rock/pebbles as a base layer first so that held most plants fairly well.

Acidic buffering substrates are few and far between now it seems. 
Aquasoil
Mr Aqua plant soil
Fluval plant (or shrimp) stratum

The only one's I have seen in the last few months available.
Aquasoil will be the best bang for your $$
Otherwise, I would say RO water, inert substrate, and add alder cones/IAL etc to buffer down. Just my .02


----------



## DTDPlanted (Apr 2, 2012)

I would take a look at UP aquasoil. Ive been pleased so far. It doesnt seem to change any parameters. It's also very hard and reports say it will keep its shape for a very long time

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Subtletanks91 (May 29, 2013)

Does up aqua soil buffer the ph at all? I want to get my hands on some ista soil shrimp or plant but no one in the us has it.


----------

